# Sainsburys chocolate



## Maryanne29 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've found a pack of five individually wrapped dark chocolate bars (2-3 bites each) with 4.2g carb in each little bar. This works for me because I'm not too tempted to open more than one bar - and it's pretty nice chocolate too.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 2, 2014)

Ooh I'll look for those.  I'd been buying the asda bars (about 8g) or the green and blacks but they are a ludicrous price.  Thanks for the tip.


----------

